# Archive Forum



## Crazy (May 15, 2004)

As of now, all threads in excess of 20 pages will be locked and moved to the new Archive forum. A new thread, bearing the same name except for a II on the end, will be opened in the same forum as the old.


Example: 'Best Naval Fighter', in the Aviation Forum, will be locked and moved to the Archive Forum. A new thread in the Aviation forum will be created, bearing the name 'Best Naval Fighter II', and will retain the same post status (in this case, a sticky thread)

UPDATE:The last ten posts in a thread will begin the new thread for continuity

Thanks,
ww2aircraft.net Team


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

oh right, great 8) this is a fantastioc feature, will certainly make for interesting reading in a few months


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

it'll be good to look back at some earlier posts..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2004)

it is, i was up till midnight reading em lastnight


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

awwww, just so you could read all my posts, how sweet...............


----------



## Crazy (May 16, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

it's all true...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2004)

no, it was funny looking at my posts when the only planes i knew about were the spit and the 109


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2004)




----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

> no, it was funny looking at my posts when the only planes i knew about were the spit and the 109



let me see, that would be posts from yesterday then.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2004)

that was cheap


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

hey, you still doing this archive thing? cos there are several topic more than 20 pages that havent been lock off yet


----------



## Crazy (Jun 2, 2004)

Haven't gotten around to it. Will do it now


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2004)

8)


----------



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

for lank in around 5 weeks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2004)

wow, you actually posted that on his birthday, well remembered


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

but he said it was for 5 weeks time...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

ever heard of paraphrasing?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

yes, i believe i introduced you to the concept.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

I know. But With your memory its easily concievable that you might have forgotten 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

but i didn't..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

i know, i was proved wrong 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2004)

that's a cheap way of getting out of saying "i was wrong".................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

and thats a cheap way to get more posts  its the same thing!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 27, 2004)

What happened to the vehicles thread?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2004)

I dont know if crazy meant to wipe it out or not


----------



## plan_D (Sep 28, 2004)

OK. It wasn't very lively anyway, not many people are as interested in the armour of WW2 as I am.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2004)

Im sure people were interested, i was, but people probably dont know as much as you so they werent unable to make conversation.


----------



## Crazy (Sep 28, 2004)

I did delete it, there was hardly any posts and with the addition of the old threads forum, it was getting a little cluttered... i did save the topics, can't remember where they are now...


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 28, 2004)

They were spammed to death  

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 28, 2004)

Something spammy this way comes again!

Even if it is only temporary, we now have many regular posters!

C.C., Crazy, plan_D, Lanc, Les, Evan, Me, Johnny, Maestro, LG, and occasionally Kiwimac.

NOW HOT SPACE!


----------



## Crazy (Sep 28, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> C.C., Crazy, plan_D, Lanc, Les, Evan, Me, Johnny, Maestro, LG, and occasionally Kiwimac.
> 
> NOW HOT SPACE!



They have creams for those, you know


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 28, 2004)

They don't work, trust me  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

it's good we have the old favourites back again..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

sure is  now all we need is bronzewhaler and we're all one big happy family


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

but hopefully without all the spam................


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2004)

Are you....did you...oh oh...I'm ed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

like that..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

I believe you are in denial lanc. You spam a lot more than you say you do...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Just to clarify this matter, I think all of u spam too much....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

I dont spam half as much as i used to, i just participate in conversations that might happen to be off-topic anyway. When plan_D was drunk, THAT was spam.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 3, 2004)

What is this "Spam"  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2004)

Im not telling you, you might remember


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 4, 2004)

I think it might be coming back to me, or is that the feeling in my leg's  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2004)

> I think



Please dont, you'll have me worrying


----------



## plan_D (Oct 4, 2004)

Don't lie. Lying is a common thing these days...so many people are saying "I think"...you know what we should say..?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

no but i'm sure you're about to tell us..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

either that or it was a rhetorical question


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

No I was truthfully asking!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

We should just say, I reckon. Really no one thinks, they just think they are thinking while they talk about thinking. 

What I like about the word think is that it starts in a T and ends in K...and crushes the inferior letters in the middle.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

Coincidence that the word tank has the same principle?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

Heh! I'm unleashing my doctrine on the world!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

I will stop you.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

It's too late now C.C!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

No, its never too late. My fleet of Replica P.108's will bomb Yorkshire.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

Yorkshire has become a fortress. We predicted that to be your move, we have several air fleets of Fw-190D-9s and Me-262A-1a. We also have several hundred batteries of FlaK 36 105mm AA cannon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

ha, 262's? that your best? you will never defeat my P.108's, i have several thousand. Also i have about 800 Fiat G.55's for escort and my newly developed Reggiane Re.2007 will anilhate your 262's


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

I doubt that, but several air fleets of Fw-190D-9 and Me-262A-1a do count for several thousand aircraft. Plus the few squadrons of the Go-229 I have recently got together. 

Still then the several thousands of FlaK guns will be enough.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a Gloster Gladiator/B-36 Mistel composite on the way too, id like to see how you deal with those.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll urinate in my pants.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Exactly.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll get me .357 Colt Python Elite and blow both ya brains out!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2004)

That's a pussy gun. I'll whip out my Desert Eagle .50 shoot your legs off.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll get me Sniper out and take yous both down!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll pull out a M-20, 20mm sniper rifle with High Explosive round. Suh-weet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2004)

Ill use my light fifty, what a gun...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 7, 2004)

I'll use a FlaK 18 88mm cannon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

Ill use the P.108's 102mm cannon...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

sod that i'll sit in my landrover and shoot you down with my colt 1911.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

I think not baby puppy  You'll be a gonna when i use my sidewinders.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

air-to-air missiles on a ground target, interesting..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

well that's what you're proposing, were you aware the sidewinder's a air-to-air weapon??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

No.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

i can give you a british air-to-ground weapon if you tell me what aircraft you want to drop it from and if you want a missile or a bomb..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually I'll just drop 7,714lbs worth of Napalm on your head from a P.108


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

and where are you gonna get one of them??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

I have thousands of replicas stored in *area undisclosed*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 9, 2004)

but can these replicas you so obviously have aquired carry the same load as the original...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2004)

/yes, they have been built to the EXACT specifications, using identical materials and made in the same way.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 10, 2004)

I'll just hop into a B-52 and get you all a little wee bit more!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

My Reggiane Re-2007 Escort jets will eat your B-52 for breakfast.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

and MH, are you aware that that whislt the B-52 can carry 50,000lbs of bombs/missiles, the B-1B can caryy 125,000lbs??.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

Cool, It could carry a fully loaded Lancaster as a parasite bomber then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

yeah i suppose in theory you could............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

cool


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 10, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and MH, are you aware that that whislt the B-52 can carry 50,000lbs of bombs/missiles, the B-1B can caryy 125,000lbs??.................



The B-52 can carry over 80,000lb of weapons, and it can carry more than the B-1B, having a larger bomb area...


I'd rather have my modest 160,000lb toting Tupolev Tu-160 "Blackjack".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

wow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2004)

it would be interesting to have a dogfight between them, they'd have to destroy each other by dropping bombs on each other.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2004)

or ramming each other...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 11, 2004)

it's hard to tell who would win, the B-1 has the speed advantage.............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 11, 2004)

Over the Blackjack?

The B-1 can hit mach 1, while the Tupolev goes Mach 2...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 12, 2004)

we're talking about the B-1 against the B-52......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2004)

Since when


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 13, 2004)

ok we aren't, sorry, my mistake..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 13, 2004)

8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 12, 2005)

Hows about I send my Blue Steel equipped Vulcans over your heads with EE Lightening escort?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

And how about I take you all down with my Hawker Hart?


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 13, 2005)

Bring it on!


----------

